# New ad with David Tennant



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

Has anybody else seen the new ad with Sir Richard Branson and David Tennant?

Such a contrast with how Sky failed to promote the S1.

What comes across is that they really believe in TiVo as a product.

If only they could introduce the TiVo app anytime soon.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

pretty cute, i do like a litle tongue in cheek advertising.


p.s. what's an advert


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

http://mediacentre.virginmedia.com/...-time-travel-in-new-Virgin-Media-ad-2395.aspx


----------

